# Serious questions for Barclays...?



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

"Barclays: Cameron says bank faces 'serious questions'"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18622264

LOL..

I'd imagine if Mr Cameron is asking "serious questions" they will probably be along the lines of..

"So, just how do you plan on spending your bonus? BMW M3 or Audi RS4? It's a tricky one??"


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Serious questions my bum.
Probably "Will you do it again?"
Or "Can you give me any tips on hiding some cash"


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha, comical.... Barclay's are just the tip of the iceberg! 

Wait until all the rest are investigated, they'll be a few I guarantee!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It doesn't help having the executive in charge of the investment bank called Rich Ricci


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

good call tip of the iceburg there all as bad as each other hell of a fine though


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

justina3 said:


> hell of a fine though


LOL.. You're kidding..

Bob Diamond alone is reputed to have earned 60 million over the last 4 years. They paid him 5.7 million just for his tax bill, so there's another one dodging his taxes.

£290 million I'd be willing to bet they pay out way more than that in bonuses every year.

The LIBOR rate is agreed by the BBA (British Bankers Association) So some or all this lot may be involved. I suspect many of the "big players" will be guilty.

Plus the Fine is a Joke. The FSA, use the fines to prop up ailing banks and banking industry. So the money never leaves the system anyway, it just gets shuffled around.

Abbey National Treasury Services plc

ABC International Bank plc

ABN AMRO Bank NV

Adam & Company Investment Management

Adam & Company plc

Ahli United Bank (UK) Plc

Aldermore

Alliance & Leicester plc

Allied Irish Bank (GB) / First Trust Bank (AIB Group (UK) plc)

Allied Irish Bank plc

Alpha Bank AE {Part of the Alpha Bank London Group}

Alpha Bank London Ltd {Part of the Alpha Bank London Group}

AMC Bank Ltd {Part of the Lloyds Banking Group}

American Express Bank Ltd

Ansbacher & Co Ltd

ANZ Investment Bank

Arab National Bank

Arbuthnot Latham & Co Ltd

Arbuthnot Securities Ltd

Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd

Banca Monte Dei Paschi di Siena SpA

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA

Banco de Sabadell SA

Banco do Brasil SA

Banco Santander SA {Part of the Banco Santander Group}

Banco Santander Totta SA {Part of Banco Santander Group}

Bangkok Bank Public Company Ltd

Bank J. Safra (Gibraltar) Ltd

Bank Leumi (UK) plc

Bank of America NA

Bank of Baroda

Bank of Ceylon (UK) Ltd

Bank of China

Bank of Cyprus UK

Bank of India

Bank of Ireland

Bank of London and the Middle East plc

Bank of Montreal

Bank of Scotland plc {Part of the Lloyds Banking Group}

Barclays Bank plc

Barclays Bank Trust Company Ltd

Barclays Capital

Barclays Corporate

Barclays Private Bank Ltd

Blom Bank France (Formely Banque Banorabe)

BMCE Bank International Plc

BNP Paribas

Bradford & Bingley plc

Britannia

British Arab Commercial Bank Plc

Brown Shipley & Co Ltd

C Hoare & Co

CAF Bank Ltd

Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce - London Branch

Canara Bank

Cater Allen Ltd {Part of the Banco Santander Group}

Cheltenham & Gloucester plc

China Construction Bank (London) Limited

CIBC World Markets plc {Part of the Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce Group}

Citibank International plc

Citibank NA

Close Brothers Ltd

Clydesdale Bank plc

Commerzbank AG

Commonwealth Bank of Australia

Coutts & Co

Credit Agricole Corporate and Investment Bank (formerly Calyon)

Credit Industriel et Commercial

Credit Suisse

Credit Suisse (UK) Ltd

Credit Suisse International

Crown Agents Bank Ltd

Danske Bank A/S

DB UK Bank Limited

Deutsche Bank AG

Dexia Bank Belgium, London Branch (Previously Dexia Banque Internationale

Dexia Credit Local SA (Dexia Public Finance)

Dunbar Bank plc

Duncan Lawrie Limited

EFG Private Bank Ltd

Egg Banking plc

Europe Arab Bank plc

European Islamic Investment Bank plc

FBN Bank (UK) Ltd

FIBI Bank (UK) Ltd

Ford Credit Europe Plc

Fortis Bank SA/NV

Ghana International Bank plc

Gulf International Bank (UK) Ltd

Gulf International Bank BSC

Habib Allied International Bank plc

Habib Bank AG Zurich

Habibsons Bank Ltd

Halifax plc (part of the Lloyds Banking Group)

Hampshire Trust plc

Handelsbanken

Harrods Bank Ltd

Havin Bank Ltd (formerly Havana International Bank Ltd)

HSBC Bank plc

HSBC Private Bank Ltd {Part of the HSBC Bank plc Group}

HSBC Trust Company (UK) Ltd {Part of the HSBC Bank plc Group}

ING Bank NV

Investec Bank Plc

Irish Bank Resolution Corporation Limited

Islamic Bank of Britain

Jordan International Bank plc

JP Morgan Asset Management

JP Morgan Chase Bank {Part of JPMorgan Chase & Co.}

JP Morgan Europe Ltd {Part of JPMorgan Chase & Co.}

Julian Hodge Bank Ltd

KBC Bank NV

KBC Financial Products UK Ltd

Kingdom Bank Ltd

Kleinwort Benson Bank Ltd

Lloyds TSB Bank plc

Lloyds TSB Bank Scotland plc {Part of the Lloyds Banking Group}

Lloyds TSB Commercial Finance

Lloyds TSB Private Banking Ltd {Part of the Lloyds Banking Group}

Malayan Banking Berhad

Marfin Popular Bank Public Company Ltd

Mashreqbank PSC

MBNA Europe Bank Ltd

Metro Bank Plc

Mitsubishi UFJ Trust and Banking Corporation

Mizrahi Tefahot Bank Ltd

Mizuho Corporate Bank Ltd

Mizuho International plc

Morgan Stanley Bank International Limited

N M Rothschild & Sons Ltd

Nacional Financiera SNC

National Australia Bank Limited

National Bank of Canada

National Bank of Egypt (UK) Ltd

National Bank of Greece SA

National Bank of Kuwait (International) plc

National Westminster Bank plc

Nationwide Building Society

Natixis (formerly Natixis Banques Populaires)

Nedbank Ltd

Nomura Bank International plc

Northern Bank Ltd {Part of Danske Bank Group}

Northern Rock plc

Northern Trust

PT Bank Negara Indonesia (Persero) London Branch

Punjab National Bank

Qatar National Bank SAQ

QIB (UK) plc

R Raphael & Sons plc

Rabobank International

Rathbone Investment Management Ltd

Reliance Bank Ltd

Riyad Bank

Royal Bank of Canada

Royal Bank of Canada Europe Ltd

Sainsbury's Bank plc

Santander

Santander Cards UK Ltd

Schroder & Co Ltd

Scotiabank Europe plc {Part of The Bank of Nova Scotia Group}

Scottish Widows Bank plc

Secure Trust Bank plc

SG Hambros Bank Ltd

Shawbrook Bank Limited

Smith & Williamson Investment Management Ltd

Société Générale

Standard Bank plc (formerly Standard Bank London Ltd)

Standard Chartered Bank

State Bank of India

State Street Bank and Trust Company

Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corporation Europe Ltd

Sumitomo Mitsui Trust Bank Limited

Syndicate Bank

TD Bank NV

Tesco Bank

The Bank of New York Mellon

The Bank of Nova Scotia

The Bank of Tokyo Mitsubishi UFJ Limited

The Charity Bank Ltd

The Co-operative Bank plc

The Norinchukin Bank

The Royal Bank of Scotland N.V.

The Royal Bank of Scotland plc

Triodos Bank NV

UBS AG

Ulster Bank Ireland Ltd {Part of The Royal Bank of Scotland plc Group}

Ulster Bank Ltd

Union Bancaire Privee UBP

Union Bank UK plc

United National Bank Ltd

United Trust Bank Ltd

Unity Trust Bank plc

VTB Capital Plc

Weatherbys Bank Ltd

Wells Fargo Bank NA

Wesleyan Bank Limited

Westdeutsche ImmobilienBank AG

Westpac Banking Corporation

Woolwich plc

Yorkshire Bank Plc


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nope i wasnt kidding £290 million is shed loads of money to me, to them it might not be but to me it is


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

justina3 said:


> nope i wasnt kidding £290 million is shed loads of money to me, to them it might not be but to me it is


It is to me too...:thumb:

Some of the figures involved are incredible to the average working bloke. I just find it all a bit disgusting. If you lied or falsified a mortgage application you'd be facing jail or at least be in very deep water. These people are just crooks. Barclays were caught red handed mis-selling PPI not so long ago, you wonder where it all ends.

You have to wonder if there are any honorable decent people in positions of power at all. I for one have lost any faith in anything to do with politics or the "City".


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

and are people still thinking the things I have told previously about banks and the money system is still all rubbish, and I am "mental"

You know, there are a few of us on here been trying to tell all you people that this kind of thing goes on, and *most* don't believe, laugh and even just call us liars....

The fine, will stay in the banking system.... there is no doubt about that.

They have been caught doing nothing that everyone is aware of, supports and encourages...

Just every now and then, someone has to get into "trouble" for it, to ensure the idiot masses have something to cry about for a few days.

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> They have been caught doing nothing that everyone is aware of, supports and encourages...
> 
> Just every now and then, someone has to get into "trouble" for it, to ensure the idiot masses have something to cry about for a few days.
> 
> :thumb:


I agree I'm sure this is simply how the system has operated for decades and it's either been encouraged, ignored as "acceptable" or turned a blind eye too. That still doesn't make it right. The "idiot masses" have every right to be ****'d off, they're paying either directly or indirectly for the mess we are now all in. It's about time people start being bought to book for being incompetant or dis-honest in the name of the "company" or profit.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> I agree I'm sure this is simply how the system has operated for decades and it's either been encouraged, ignored as "acceptable" or turned a blind eye too. That still doesn't make it right. The "idiot masses" have every right to be ****'d off, they're paying either directly or indirectly for the mess we are now all in. It's about time people start being bought to book for being incompetant or dis-honest in the name of the "company" or profit.


hmmm..... let's not get all high and mighty about it.... everyone, one some level has been profiting from it all for decades as well...

funny how no-one has ever complained about it then... 

Maybe it's time for everyone to be honest....much easier to point the finger at others in the media and scream for blood then look in the mirror and admit the truth though eh.... (directed at "everyone" not just at you... )

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree in general...:thumb: 

There's the persona of how things should be done and how they actually are done. That line is sometimes blurred unintentionally, but also intentionally. And it gets turned a blind eye to while everything in the garged is rosey.

The "idiot masses" may well have profited from the system being manipulated in the past. It doesn't mean they were aware of it, they've been told the system is trustworthy, robust, and monitored for years. Which now people are starting to look over the wall, has apparently never been the case.

Not intending to be "high and mighty" just offer a different view point...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Give a man a gun and he can rob a bank
Give a man a bank and he can rob the world


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> Give a man a gun and he can rob a bank
> Give a man a bank and he can rob the world


A damn good quote!

Similar to the Rothschild quote.

"Let me issue and control a nation's money and I care not who writes the laws."

-Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild (1744-1812), founder of the private International Banking House of Rothschild.

"It is well that the people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning."

-Henry Ford inventor and founder of the Ford Motor Company.

I'd suggest everyone read these quotes, do some research from alternative sources (not just the mainstream establishment), then come back and tell me that what Cueball, myself & others have been saying are 'all mad', all conspiracy theorists and part of the tin foil hat brigade!

:thumb:

http://www.rapidtrends.com/quotes-from-international-bankers-and-fathers-of-america/

http://www.rense.com/general79/tril.htm


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> I agree in general...:thumb:
> 
> There's the persona of how things should be done and how they actually are done. That line is sometimes blurred unintentionally, but also intentionally. And it gets turned a blind eye to while everything in the garged is rosey.
> 
> ...


I think it's blurred intentionally... always! :lol:

My high an mighty wording was to everyone, not just you...

Far, far too many people happy to believe their 2 bed ex council house was worth £500,000 without asking questions, so I have little time for those same people getting upset now, and "starting" to be interested now that things are not a rosy as their ego allowed them to think.

I'm not directing anything just at you btw.... more of a general statement to people.

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just listening to LBC radio atm, and they are discussing the subject right now!


----------



## Yeti Racing (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally hope Barclays DONT suffer a witch hunt as seems to be happening right now, as they pay my mortgage :lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I think it's blurred intentionally... always! :lol:


I'd like to belive that is not the case. I hope there are people in the finance industry who are honest and diligent. If it's the case that these "institutions" are rotten to the core, and are not bought to account. Then you have to ask just how many people are "in bed with" and manipulate the system to keep joe public in the dark and on his knees.

The whole shabang, feels a bit depressing at the moment..


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting that Henry Ford the anti Semite and Nazi Party donor has been quoted, it would seem that he said or put his name to what ever suited him and his business at any given time !

The very man who said “It is well that the people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system” also blamed Jewish Bankers and financiers for the start of World War 1 and conspiring to undermine Fords sales policies, he also published dozens of articles that ended up being combined as the book titled "The international Jew, the Worlds foremost problem". 

Ford was without doubt a sickening anti Semite but as soon as these views became wildly known Fords sales began to drop and the moment it had a financial impact “Ford Motor Company” issued an apology to Jewish communities.

My point ?

I do agree with some things that have been said but I find it hard to believe almost all commentary as it always seems to come from a particular angle or be a product of a financial or political interest. As said it is “blurred intentionally” but every once in a while a cat or two slips out the bag (perhaps intentionally ?) and we get told lies to cover up or attempt to justify previous lies !

Who do I trust ? 

To be honest I’m not sure but I certainly wouldn’t trust quotes from a man who was the “inspiration” of the Worlds sickest and deadliest Austrian Corporal !

Rant over, it’s been a long week full of far too many pikeys !


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> Who do I trust ?
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure but I certainly wouldn't trust quotes from a man who was the "inspiration" of the Worlds sickest and deadliest Austrian Corporal !


What ever Ford's views were (as repugnant as they may be), it doesn't mean that he wasn't telling the truth about the banking/monetary system. It was just one quote of many different people from different perspectives/agenda's & they all pretty much say the same thing.

Yes he did help fund the Nazi's just like G.W. Bush's grandfather Prescott, along with numerous US companies who funded both sides!

Like i've said, once you look into it further you see the system for what it is - a scam & quite as simple one at that essentially.

* "The modern banking system manufactures money out of nothing. The process is perhaps the most astounding piece of sleight of hand that was ever invented. Banking was conceived in inequity and born in sin. Bankers own the Earth. Take it away from them but leave them the power to create money, and with a flick of a pen, they will create enough money to buy it back again. Take this great power away from them and all great fortunes like mine will disappear, for then this would be a better and happier world to live in. But if you want to continue to be the slaves of bankers and pay the cost of your own slavery, then let bankers continue to create money and control credit."*

-Sir Josiah Stamp, president of the Rothschild Bank of England and the second richest man in Britain in the 1920s, speaking at the University of Texas in 1927.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not arguing with you mate and my comments are in no way meant to offend or bait I'm just demonstrating that some of the things people said even historically were motivated by factors other than any kind of truth thus making them very easy to discredit in order to support or deconstruct one side of the debate.

You say although Ford’s views may have been “repugnant” it doesn’t mean he wasn't telling the truth, well which bit was true?

“The Jews starting WWI and undermining his business” or the quotes regarding the banking system ? 

The way I look at it is that although it would be convenient I can’t pick and choose the bits it would suite me to believe as I think that is a very naive way of looking at things. If I can’t believe some of the things said how can I believe any of it as the comments are almost always made as a result of a conflict of interests and consequently almost always loose any credibility.

You can dig and research as much as you like but it seems to me that you are always presented with little more than a choice of different “explanations” or if I was being cynical a choice of different “lies” that may suite or fit in with our personal “view” of the world and various things within it.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> I'm not arguing with you mate and my comments are in no way meant to offend or bait I'm just demonstrating that some of the things people said even historically were motivated by factors other than any kind of truth thus making them very easy to discredit in order to support or deconstruct one side of the debate.
> 
> You say although Ford's views may have been "repugnant" it doesn't mean he wasn't telling the truth, well which bit was true?
> 
> ...


There's no problem, i'm not offended :thumb:

The repugnant view re: his anti-semitic views

I agree with you, everyone has their own views which are based on their own beliefs & interests, but when so many people from different areas of society, 'interests' , and other walks of life that aren't necessarily related are saying similar things and it overlaps, then there must be something to it & needs to be looked into it further.

Then when you actually understand how modern day banking (well i say modern day, fundamentally it's been like this for quite a while) works then, who funds the Governments, how they are hand in hand, the policies & actions carried out etc then it's quite simple why certain things happen the way it do, and it quite predictable what the future trends are likely to be (because you know their end goal).


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/...sters-were-involved-in-rigging-interest-rates

Well well well, things are going to get INTERESTing (pardon the pun)


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

kh904 said:


> http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/...sters-were-involved-in-rigging-interest-rates
> 
> Well well well, things are going to get INTERESTing (pardon the pun)


Should bloody well hope so. If the documents they've released are factually correct then it's damned right that Red Ed should be buried in scrutiny, along with anyone else.

They were all far too quick to be jumping on the 'they should resign' bandwagon, I think it's f**king disgusting. Free country my ****.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

The Bank of England made him do it? -

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/68901-the-bank-of-england-told-us-to-do-it-claims-barclays


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone in the advertising department of Barclays has a sense of humour.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Why aren't the bankers in jail?

:thumb:





!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I'd suggest everyone read these quotes, do some research from alternative sources (not just the mainstream establishment), then come back and tell me that what Cueball, myself & others have been saying are 'all mad', all conspiracy theorists and part of the tin foil hat brigade!


I have extensively researched the subject, and it's absolutely clear that you talk a lot of nonsense.

I don't think *anybody* including the 'idiot masses', as the member known as Cue Ball so politely puts it, thought that the employees of big corporations were beyond reproach.

Of course there is corruption, but none of you have ever said 'Barlcays are fixing the Libor rate' - the same as none of you ever said 'MP's are fiddling their expenses' - despite claiming that you somehow have insider knowledge.

All you've done is broadly say 'banks are corrupt', and now you have taken this recent scandal as a reason to high five each other. Why? I could say you're going to have a bad day this year - if you do, it doesn't make me mystic meg, does it?

Also, why are you so up your own bum? "warning others", "trying to tell us", "idiot masses" Please, we (the general forum membership) don't need you to look out for us. Although, maybe we do, we're just all too stupid to realise, I presume?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

oh calm down cupcake and if you don't like the thread and things contained, just hit the back button...

I love how you always feel the need to post on these threads and show your horror at what others say and what is contained...



carry on though, please, I do like laughing at your posts, and no doubt you do at mine..im away to high five people now.... hahahahaha plonker.... oh and just for your information, I'm not trying to look out for you or anyone else... I just have more to talk about that bits of metal... again... you are free to look at what threads you want... maybe actually look at things you are interested in and leave the ones you aren't alone...

or are you the voice of the DW masses all of a sudden.. you and the other little creep that can't be man enough to post, but runs to mods all the time... 

you know something Dominic... you seem like the type of person that watching TV programs just to complain about them... that's you isn't it... your are the person that keeps watching things or reading threads just to get upset and feel offended... :lol:

how about, seeing how you have done lots of research... just explain how the banks really work, if I and some others are wrong... explain it for us then.... please... because all I see you do is claiming we are wrong, and you are right. - without any back up, thoughts, or pointers of your own... so over to you mate... central banks... how they were made, why, and who gains from them... go.......... 

:thumb:

:lol:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> I have extensively researched the subject, and it's absolutely clear that you talk a lot of nonsense.
> 
> I don't think *anybody* including the 'idiot masses', as the member known as Cue Ball so politely puts it, thought that the employees of big corporations were beyond reproach.
> 
> ...


It's fine if you don't agree and come to the same conclusions. I have no problem with that, but you haven't actually attacked the information just attacking me. 
What part specifically is nonsense?
I, along with Cueball and a few others have broken down how the bankers are looting the real wealth by fraud by debt based currency & fractional reserve banking.

How about the Bilderberg, Council on Foreign Relations & Trilateral commission? Mention them a few years ago, and it would have been denied ever existing & a 'conspiracy theory' - well they've had to admit they do exist & there is very very little mainstream media coverage.

Why warn or tell people about this or have a discussion? 
Why not? It's a forum afterall! We often make threads on teaching people about the 2 bucket method, mitts v sponge etc because people like to discuss & share knowledge, there's a debate some agree & disagree on methods, that's life.
To the average person, claying, 2 bucket method, polishing, washing, wash mitt etc is a waste of time. That's someone's opinion, but hopefully on here they are introduced to certain concepts and why they are important to the end product.
Or telling people don't use fairly liquid & a dirty sponge, isn't that a warning or coming across as 'up your own bum' to some people?

If you don't enjoy these posts, again that's fine, but i have had some very positive feedback from people who had not even thought about these subjects & enjoyed the threads even if they don't necessarily with my opinions.

Well if you have researched it well enough, you would have found out that the banking system is designed in such a way that the central banks will gain all the majority of the wealth at the end - They create the booms, sit back and wait for the busts & buy up assets and pennys on the £.
They finance the main politicians on all sides, funded both sides of the war etc etc

People who have looked in this in detail have said for years generally the same thing, and the trend & direction we are heading in are proving them on the whole to be correct.

ie

One world government
One world currency (cashless/digital)
One world army
One world religion
Micro-chipped population 
etc etc

Quote from David Rockerfeller:
http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/9951.David_Rockefeller

Hollywood producer Aaron Russo (produced Trading Places) interview where he explains what his then friend Nicholas Rockerfeller disclosed to him -






I've never claimed to have inside knowledge btw!

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Bang on in my opinion, it reminds me of a jehovas witness that knocked on my door the other week, they basically told me if I didn't follow them I wouldn't go to the promised land FPMSL



dominic84 said:


> I have extensively researched the subject, and it's absolutely clear that you talk a lot of nonsense.
> 
> I don't think *anybody* including the 'idiot masses', as the member known as Cue Ball so politely puts it, thought that the employees of big corporations were beyond reproach.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wraith2012 said:


> Bang on in my opinion, it reminds me of a jehovas witness that knocked on my door the other week, they basically told me if I didn't follow them I wouldn't go to the promised land FPMSL


my question to Dom is open to you as well...

Go on you go since you know more about it...

School us all with your 'truth'... or are you another 'ooooh you are so wrong , but I can't tell you why'?!?!?!

c'mon...its a great topic... so jump in with some valid arguments and points... instead of tales of door knocking claptrap..

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't feel the need to force my beliefs on to others cupcake :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Wraith2012 said:


> I don't feel the need to force my beliefs on to others cupcake :lol:


neither do I... everyone is free to CHOOSE to read what I type... no one is being forced to do anything from me cherub....

but at least I am big enough to post them and not be a sh***bag...

so please, feel free... I am asking for your input... 

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Wraith2012 said:


> Bang on in my opinion, it reminds me of a jehovas witness that knocked on my door the other week, they basically told me if I didn't follow them I wouldn't go to the promised land FPMSL


Again that's fine. 
I don't agree on lots of things, and i try to give an explanation on why i've taken that position. 
I may be wrong, and someone will give their explanation as to why, i'll take it on board, think about their reasons and may or may not change my opinion.

I've had a few converstions with JW's btw and while is disagree with some points i'm respectful to them and if i have time, i'll question & debate with them on what i disagree with.

We often tell other people what's best when we vote too don't we?, and that's even worse as the majority does force their views on everyone else!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Dominic makes a very valid point in that there have never been any accurate 'predictions' based on these folks conspiracy theories - theories that have to have their roots in fact somewhere for them to be theories at all.

I also agree with the notion that if I said that the banks were going to be demonstrated to have been party to another coverup, the sunshine would be shining out of my ass were it to be proven true - yet statistically it's near certain anyway?!

The banks _are_ all in it for the money, and will manipulate the system as they see fit to do so, but that doesn't make the theories that - frankly - are laughable in places, fact. It just makes them a business.

****, there's a shock.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

there have actually been quite a few accurate predictions made by several different people at different times that have came true. 

in fact, I myself made a prediction only a few weeks ago about something in the future, and the thread was deleted.... so I won't bother making any more on here.... :lol:

just out of interest, you say some things are "laughable"... care to elaborate further?!?!

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

OvlovMike said:


> I think Dominic makes a very valid point in that there have never been any accurate 'predictions' based on these folks conspiracy theories - theories that have to have their roots in fact somewhere for them to be theories at all.
> 
> I also agree with the notion that if I said that the banks were going to be demonstrated to have been party to another coverup, the sunshine would be shining out of my ass were it to be proven true - yet statistically it's near certain anyway?!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments!

I have to disagree that there are no accurate predictions. There are many cases that people have predicted what happened and the reasons why - youtube numerous Ron Paul speeches over many years. 
Infact some of the perpetrators have put their plans and intentions in on record (ie the Rockefellers).
Look up PNAC - The Project of the New American Centery from September 2000 etc etc.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.blacklistednews.com/Thin...eory_To_Conspiracy_Fact_/20437/0/0/0/Y/M.html

Goes to show that other banks colluded by the look of it!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bet it's them gits making it rain too...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Bet it's them gits making it rain too...


No silly... that is my big polar bear killing toxic fumed massive car...







:wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> It's fine if you don't agree and come to the same conclusions. I have no problem with that, but you haven't actually attacked the information just attacking me.
> What part specifically is nonsense?
> I, along with Cueball and a few others have broken down how the bankers are looting the real wealth by fraud by debt based currency & fractional reserve banking.
> 
> ...


I intend to respond to all the replies to my post, but I'll start with this one first.

Specifically, the following ideas you have are nonsense:

*being able to get out of paying back a debt

If you send off loads of silly letters (like those on FOTL) the debt collection agency/creditor may stop chasing you, but that's because the debt was never going to be litigated anyway - i.e. you're just a pain in the bum, they were never going to take you to court because the debt was too small, you don't have any assets etc, so you may as well have just ignored their letters.

I read a great analogy 'saying this information got you out of debt is like saying crystal healing cured your cold'

*statute law not being applicable

You can show me all the videos you like of people disrupting court rooms, but it's a fact that nobody has ever gotten off by refusing to capitilise their name or saying they don't recognise the courts jurisdiction. In fact, quite the apposite, I can list cases were people have tried and failed to use the freeman defense and it has actually made their situation worse.

*the whole capitalisation of your name thing

capitalising of your surname is more than likely just a quirk of a particular computer system, often a surname is shown in capitals to distinguish it from a person's forename or middle names i.e. William Arnold JONES RICHARDS. You do not lose any status.

*the dvla own your car

the dvla do not own your car, the log book shows a registered keeper because the registered keeper may not be the owner, i.e. the car may be on finance so technically the car belongs to the finance company, the person who has the car would, in this case, be the registered keeper!

*x gov department is really a company because that's how it's listed on Dun and Bradsheet

gov departments use credit, if an entity uses credit then it will be listed on D&B - a lack of proper categories on the D&B computer system is all that is 'wrong' here.

----

fractional reserve baking isn't evil, what banking system do you propose to replace it with?

----

Do you have any actual real evidence to back up your claims that: "They finance the main politicians on all sides, funded both sides of the war", aside from youtube videos or past quotes?

----

One world Government is just a theory, it's no different to saying aliens are about to invade the planet, or the world is going to end. If you beleive something then there's always going be 'signs', things pointing to what you believe.

I expect the world is going to end guys probably high five each other every time there is a big earthquake, or the alien guys when bacteria is found on mars...

----

If you think everyone else who doesn't believe is part of 'the idiot masses' then you are up your own bum, simple.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What’s with all this high five nonsense!?!? :lol: 

as for getting upset about my calling people the idiot masses... well... that is pretty self-explanatory.

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I don't have much time as I am leaving work at the moment... but the thing about the war is quite easy to find out...

American companies like Union Banking Corporation, Brown Brothers, General Electric have all been proven to have help fund and work with Nazi German... in fact they have had their assets seized under the Trading with the Enemy Act in the US...That is all 100% easily proved - maybe you are not looking correctly.

Companies listed on D&B… it’s nothing to do with them… they are listed as companies at COMPANIES HOUSE… which makes them a legal body… maybe check up on that one as well…. 

We are just going to go round in circles, we will say something; give a link and some thoughts....

You will call us stupid and provide nothing but thoughts and say our links and information is wrong, and yours is right (even without telling, or showing the basis of this)

At the end of the day, wouldn't it just be better for us all to agree to disagree and for you to post on things you are actually interested in, rather than just trying to spout nonsense for which you have no backup on threads which you clearly don’t have an interest in…

You say we will find something because we believe... well right back at you.... you won't find anything, because you don't believe... simple really... 

If we are wrong, so what?!?! Let us have our fun in our tiny little part of DW, and you can go and have fun in yours… I really don’t see the point of your posts, or continued participation in something you are clearly very poor at researching into.

You are better than us, you are 100% right and we are the daft ones.. there... are we done... let's all move on.... but how about in different directions eh!??!!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Pmsl :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Apologies for my pointless last post, but all I could do was laugh. 

Along with kh904, cuey and others, I've been saying the same thing as them for a while. FoL, global economy, etc etc is something thing I've looked at for the past 5 or so years. 

Dom: what I'm getting from your posts is that we shouldn't believe what we read on the net. Yet it appears ok to do so if it backs up your theory. 

The Internet isn't the big bad place people make it out to be. Hell, even books can be wrong.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

dominic84 said:


> I intend to respond to all the replies to my post, but I'll start with this one first.
> 
> Specifically, the following ideas you have are nonsense:
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for taking the time out to reply!

I will respond in detail tomorrow as i've only just got in from work & need to get to bed.

But i'll quickly answer the fractional reserve banking question.
If a bank has £1 in deposit, but can lend out up to 9/10 times the amount in new loans, what is the bank loaning out to the customer? Nothing! They have just monitised debt.

IE.
The customer has to sign a document (a loan agreement) with a promise to pay back the loan amount + interest! That document has become a PROMISORY NOTE! (ie like a bank note in your wallet is a promisory note - it's a promise to pay). So the customer creates the 'money' when they sign the document (that document IS the new money), but the customer pays the bank to borrow their own money AND pay interest on it!

Now there's up to 9 or 10 times the amount of so-called new money in the system which is then expanded when the customer spends the money and that money is deposited in other bank accounts.
So there;s all this so-called 'new' money in the economy which creates the boom. However when people start paying the loan back, there's not enough money in the system to pay all the loans & interest back, hence a 'bust'. 
More loans have to be constantly taken out than being paid back otherwise there will be no money in the system - IE It's a PONZI scheme or pyramid selling - fraud in other words. The central banks are the ones at the very top of this pyramid scheme who happen to be privately owned by the banking dynasties believed to be the Rockefellers, Morgans & Rothschilds etc
When the US went bankrupt in the early 1900's iirc, JP Morgan personally bailed the US out, but in return set up the Federal reserve & social security system etc, and had the citizens as collateral. The IRS is a private collection firm for the Federal reserve and collected money by having the 'income tax'

What to replace it with? Our now debt based currency used to be backed by gold & silver, which restricted the printing (now keying in to computer) more money. 
Or lending out money that they have in deposit (not creating it out of thin air).
The reality is, someone has stolen the gold in the bank as it was owed to the people holding the paper money/promisory notes they were a receipts!!!!

here's a good outline:






Good documentary (final third is relevant to this topic):





The first half is relevant:





These video's explain it very well without me typing lots :lol:, long with the Aaron Russo - Reflections & warnings video & why aren't the bankers in jail? posted earlier

There's quite a bit to take in!

Also there's a thread:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/index.php

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Summed it up spot on there fella.....


----------

